# eagles birds of strenght and dignity!



## muyy (May 10, 2008)

its amazing how the eagles culture itself when you watch them, they sure very good birds of pets{for those who know them}.
they are wonderful and petty, friendly and strong, real friend when you need one.
check out Eagle Nests in relation to United State Law to read bout eagles strenght, dignity and more.


----------

